# Zaehler Impulse verdoppeln



## mzva (21 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche eines schmalen Schaltschrankeinbauteil, dass mir Impulse von Zaehlern (Wasser) verdoppeln kann. Sprich 1xImpulseingang, 2xAusgang. Das Signal sollte einmal auf die CPU und dann noch auf ein Energiemanagmentsystem.
Kennt irgendjemand etwas brauchbares?

Danke


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2013)

Wie schnell kommen die Impulse, das könnt man doch evt. auch in der SPS erledigen (oder meinst du mit CPU etwas anderes als eine SPS?).


----------



## TimoK (21 März 2013)

Hallo,

nimm doch einfach ein kleines Relais bzw. Optokoppler mit 2 Kontakten. Das Relais wird über deinen pot.freien Kontakt im Wasserzähler angesteuert, vom Relais hast du 2 Kontakte zur freien Nutzung.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## PN/DP (21 März 2013)

Ich würde den Impulsausgang vom Wasserzähler direkt auf einen SPS-Eingang geben und parallel dazu einen Optokoppler, dessen Ausgang zum Energiemanagement geht.
Falls der Impuls für das Energiemanagementsystem zu kurz oder zu schnell ist, dann kannst Du die SPS zur Signalverlängerung/-vorteilung nutzen und das Energiemanagementsystem an einen SPS-Ausgang anschließen.

Harald


----------



## Sinix (21 März 2013)

@PN/DP Wo ist dabei die Verdopplung der Impulse?

@mzva solide Frequenzteiler / Impulssplitter für den Schaltschrankeinbau  gibt es zB bei motrona. 

mfG MK


----------



## PN/DP (21 März 2013)

Der TE sucht keine Verdopplung der Impulse sondern eine potentialfreie "Verdopplung" des Signals: 1x Eingang ---> 2x Ausgang

Harald


----------



## Sinix (21 März 2013)

mmmhhh, dann sprechen wir von einer Signalvervielfältigung. Da sind Relaiskoppler oder Optokoppler wohl am einfachsten.


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2013)

@Mäuseklavier

Ich hab die Frage auch vollkommen falsch aufgefasst und mich dabei noch gefragt, wozu das gut sein sollte.  feix


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (21 März 2013)

Guck mal hier http://www.concept-ing.de/hardware.html .. wir haben in der Firma aber andere für Strom und Gas benutzt.. Hab nur gerade nicht den Hersteller im Kopf.. Montag kann ich dir spätestens eine Info geben..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## mzva (22 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

besten Dank fuer die Vorschlaege.
Der Endkunde will die Loesung SPS nicht. Der Sinn des ganzen "darf" nicht hinterfragt werden. Ist halt so, Kunde ist Koenig.
Denke werde den Zaehlimpuls auf die SPS bringen und parallel ein Optokoppler zur Aufschaltung Energiemanagmentsystem nehmen.

Gruss

mzva


----------



## Uwe Schröder (23 März 2013)

Hallo mzva!

Vielleicht kann dies das Richtige sein:
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/C307_D_IPV4.PDF

mfg Uwe


----------

